# A Takeaway Show of Debussy's Pagodes from Estampes



## Vecanti (Nov 21, 2013)

Here's a pretty neat takeaway show by an accomplished pianist, Deepani De Alwis, performing Claude Debussy's 'Pagodes' from Estampes. I had the pleasure of shooting the video, and approached it in such a way that I envisioned it as from the point of view of Debussy's ghost, who upon hearing the first few notes of his piece, floats down into the room, as if by incantation. I hope everyone enjoys it, and the spellbinding performance by Deepani.






Best,
Manu


----------

